
Helium - ca98am79
https://www.usv.com/blog/helium
======
poojungle
"The Helium vision is the most ambitious we have seen in the blockchain space
since the advent of smart contracts on Ethereum: Helium represents a
fundamentally new approach—one with a radically reduced cost structure—to
deploying and managing wireless networks at scale."

[https://multicoin.capital/2019/06/12/helium-
series-c/](https://multicoin.capital/2019/06/12/helium-series-c/)

~~~
ivoc
"Consumers plug-and-play hotspots in their homes and businesses. Labor cost is
$0".

But in doing so, these customers most likely would break the contract with
their ISP, or they'd have to upgrade to a contract that does allow them to
"redistribute" Internet access.

